# Kid tore his mother's nipple while nursing, please HELP!



## Backyardherder (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi there, I'm in need of help! One of our kids tore his mother's nipple while nursing the day before yesterday. I noticed her leaking blood and milk from one side and then saw the injury. Presumably what happened was that he hurt her while nursing and she tried to bolt off, and he held on with his teeth. I've seen him hurt her before, but nothing even remotely resembling this, there's literally a tear in her nipple. She stopped bleeding now, but is still leaking milk from the injured side and the hurt nipple looks swollen. 

I had no internet connection for the past two days, so I'm only now able to post this. 

I think she doesn't let her kid nurse anymore, because when I milk out the side that wasn't injured there is much more milk than before, and also, I saw the kid nursing off the other doe. He is about 6 weeks old. 

What to do???


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Apr 15, 2013)

First thing I would do is try to switch that kid to a bottle and get him away from anybody he's nursing on. 

 Her udder may have to be stitched if it is constantly leaking milk. You will have to be VERY careful to make sure she doesn't get horrible mastitis. We had one get a puncture in her udder and she fought a chronic gross infection in that cistern for the rest of her life (which was 2 years) 

I would take her into the vet or have a vet out. It will need to be spotlessly clean and will need to heal without sealing in bacteria. I would milk out that side as much as you can once it heals to keep everything flushed out.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 15, 2013)

put the kid on the stand up to the good teat or on another doe that will go up on the milk stand.  twice a day and then work on getting the kid on creepfeed by making a little creepfeeder for him/her. 

I agree with above poster about getting your does udder looked and and stitched.


----------



## elevan (Apr 15, 2013)

I agree with both the previous posts.


----------



## Backyardherder (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you. I hate that kid... I know it's silly to say that, but even at 6 weeks I can see he has a horrible personality compared with his half-brother. He is really obnoxious.


----------

